# Killington Will Open Tomorrow



## powhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

That is all.....


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Source? I've been hearing rumors but nothing else. Diligently following every news source I can.


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Northern Ski Work claims it --> https://twitter.com/northernskiwork


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Northern Ski Works --> 



> It has come to our attention that Killington is planning an unannounced soft opening tomorrow for passholders only. Let the season begin!


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

Just heard some more info ... apparently the North Ridge Triple ONLY for season passholders.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeez don't tease like this... I still gotta go pick up my skis at the shop!


----------



## MBRI (Oct 12, 2012)

ConditionsFriday, October 12, 2012SATURDAY OCTOBER 13, 2012

KILLINGTON SEASON PASS APPRECIATION EVENT 
Exclusive to Killington Season Pass and Express Card holders, we will be running two lifts and one trail for Saturday October 13, 2012. Killington Express Card holders will be charged $25 for use of the Express Card. No day tickets will be sold.

If conditions permit, this event will extend into Sunday, October 14, 2012. Operating hours for Sunday will be determined by Saturday evening. 

The K-1 Express Gondola and the North Ride Triple Chair will operate from 10:00 AM to 5:00 PM. Skiers and riders will use the Peak Walkway to access the one open trail, Rime. 

Rime will be open with advanced terrain only and early season conditions exist. Terrain will not be groomed. Snowmaking will be in progress as temperatures permit. Walking, removing equipment and downloading are all required. There will be no terrain park features.

The K-1 Lodge will be open for guest services and restrooms. The Roaring Brook Umbrella Bars will be open with light fare and drinks.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

> KILLINGTON SEASON PASS APPRECIATION EVENT
> Exclusive to Killington Season Pass and Express Card holders, we will be running two lifts and one trail for Saturday October 13, 2012. Killington Express Card holders will be charged $25 for use of the Express Card. No day tickets will be sold


.

http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions



> If conditions permit, *this event will extend* into Sunday, October 14, 2012. Operating hours for Sunday will be determined by Saturday evening.



This event, meaning Killington Season Pass and Express Card holders only for Sunday also??? :roll:


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> This event, meaning Killington Season Pass and Express Card holders only for Sunday also??? :roll:



That's how I would read it.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats to K skiers. Enjoy it.  Very nice.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 12, 2012)

*Killington, for the EPIC win.  Opening tomorrow, earliest in 15 years....*

Yep.



> SATURDAY OCTOBER 13, 2012
> 
> KILLINGTON SEASON PASS APPRECIATION EVENT
> Exclusive  to Killington Season Pass and Express Card holders, we will be running  two lifts and one trail for Saturday October 13, 2012. Killington  Express Card holders will be charged $25 for use of the Express Card. No  day tickets will be sold.
> ...


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 12, 2012)

Even with all the disclaimers, that's still rather awesome.  Bodes well for the upcoming ski season everywhere, I hope.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Yep.


I don't know...does it really count if its an exclusive passholders event where non-passholders can't buy a ticket and ski??? Just saying...


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I don't know...does it really count if its an exclusive passholders event where non-passholders can't buy a ticket and ski??? Just saying...



If the lifts are turning & people are skiing it counts.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 12, 2012)

When Sunday river opens for a weekend and then closes for a week, does it really count?


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> If the lifts are turning & people are skiing it counts.



Well 99% of us can't even show up and buy a lift ticket and ski. First day for passholder is cool...the whole weekend is lame. It would be like MRG having shareholders day, but remaining close for the public. Yes, there is a shareholder day at MRG and everyone can ski on that day.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that K is spinning and happy there are giving it to it customer (Heaven knows they suffered a lot and deserve it), but keeping other customer like myself from skiing there this weekend is lame. No, I will never buy a season pass as I live 300 miles away...but I've driven (from Montreal at the time) and skied at every June 1st Slalom ever held on Superstar from 1992 to 1997.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

millerm277 said:


> That's how I would read it.



I'm okay with the first being for passholder event...second day also is just lame.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Well 99% of us can't even show up and buy a lift ticket and ski. First day for passholder is cool...the whole weekend is lame. It would be like MRG having shareholders day, but remaining close for the public. Yes, there is a shareholder day at MRG and everyone can ski on that day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that K is spinning and happy there are giving it to it customer (Heaven knows they suffered a lot and deserve it), but keeping other customer like myself from skiing there this weekend is lame. No, I will never buy a season pass as I live 300 miles away...but I've driven (from Montreal at the time) and skied at every June 1st Slalom ever heard on Superstar from 1992 to 1997.


Pat I have a season pass but won't be there tomorrow or Sunday. It's about 300 miles for me from Brooklyn (NYC) also. Someday maybe we can meet halfway...lol


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I'm okay with the first being for passholder event...second day also is just lame.


They're just trying to keep the riff raff out.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> They're just trying to keep the riff raff out.



So is Haystack.


----------



## Rogman (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I don't know...does it really count if its an exclusive passholders event where non-passholders can't buy a ticket and ski??? Just saying...


Anyone with an Express Pass can ski. Anyone can buy one at the mountain tomorrow. What's the big deal?

Kudos to Solimano for backing up his words with deeds. He is definitely walkin' the walk.


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt the mountain could carry a full load on one thin trail 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I'm okay with the first being for passholder event...second day also is just lame.



I do agree (and I'm not a passholder), but on the other hand, it is the only way to attempt to limit crowds. 1 fairly narrow trail and a Triple chair, aren't going to support the hordes of people that seem to often turn out early season, and early turns or not....people are going to be pissed off when lines go halfway up the hill, even if they were warned.

My other guess would be that the ticketing system (or staff) aren't ready for the season yet. Only need 1 guy and the scanner to season passes + express cards.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that K is spinning and happy there are giving it to it customer (Heaven knows they suffered a lot and deserve it), but keeping other customer like myself from skiing there this weekend is lame. No, I will never buy a season pass as I live 300 miles away...but I've driven (from Montreal at the time) and skied at every June 1st Slalom ever held on Superstar from 1992 to 1997.



I mean...if you ski Killington more than 4 days a year, you might as well buy an Express Card, and then you could ski tomorrow with it. (IIRC, that's the breakeven point on the cards).


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

millerm277 said:


> I do agree (and I'm not a passholder), but on the other hand, it is the only way to attempt to limit crowds. 1 fairly narrow trail and a Triple chair, aren't going to support the hordes of people that seem to often turn out early season, and early turns or not....people are going to be pissed off when lines go halfway up the hill, even if they were warned.



I would be surprise if crowds would be an issue tomorrow (last second opening for mid-October skiing). I agree that it would become an issue a bit later. Another way is to limit ticket sells. I've seen it done a long time ago.



millerm277 said:


> My other guess would be that the ticketing system (or staff) aren't ready for the season yet. Only need 1 guy and the scanner to season passes + express cards.



That what I was thinking.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 12, 2012)

Any naysayers above is an idiot. 
This is Superb news for any and all.
The reality is ... anyone that wants to ski tomoro could ski tomoro.

Sunday River has had their 15 minutes.
Beast Rules ... same as it ever was...


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

millerm277 said:


> I mean...if you ski Killington more than 4 days a year, you might as well buy an Express Card, and then you could ski tomorrow with it. (IIRC, that's the breakeven point on the cards).



Not going to happen with two girls in a ski race program 330 miles away....unless they continue spinning into June.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

jaybird said:


> Sunday River has had their 15 minutes.
> Beast Rules ... same as it ever was...



Kudos to Kmart..but we are still far from the same as it ever was. 

I gave them praise last Spring when they fell short on their closing date by only one week versus 2-3 weeks for most late season spinners. But if they want to retake the place they had, they are going to have to be the first and last too close by a margin like it was 20-30 years. St-Sauveur had a longer season last year with an later closing plus Jay closed later. 

I don't care who open's first or close's late, but I can't stand the spin and bs from folks. The earlier or later, I'm happy, by whom, I don't care. I just care when the facts back them up. There are going in the right direction, however they need to keep it up. How about being the late too-close this year for the first time in a few years.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2012)

Unfortunately for us non-passholders, this is a smart move. Not quite as Beastly as I would prefer but I also understand the mountain's limitations... they probably don't have staff trained and ready to cover an opening weekend, the surface is ungroomed man made with rough patches... not really their "quality opening day product". They get to make good with their pass holders, perhaps sell some more passes and cards, and keep the quantity of skiers in check.

But we've seen other areas pull off the short turn around before so I don't buy the administrative and labor management ends of the deal. I don't think they want customers paying for a sub-par "product" (even knowingly...) and complaining when the trail isn't buffed out. The disclaimers could take care of that, so again, not buying it.

With on going snow making, I would imagine they could get Rime into decent shape by Sunday for an opening. I hope they do, I'd gladly pay and I would rank that up there as Killington's greatest achievement in longer than I've been skiing there. Not knocking them, I get it, but it would be disappointing to not be able to ski Sunday. Pass holders must be stoked! But they are hedging just slightly on a 100% true Beastly opening.

Pass holders only on Saturday, super cool. Go get it, you guys! 

But let the rest of us play too on Sunday. I promise to write a super Beastly TR with nothing but super good things to say, not one negative, if I can pay for a ticket on Sunday. :grin:


----------



## jaybird (Oct 12, 2012)

Exclusive Club for a day or two ... no gapers.
What's not to like?

Passholders are the life blood of the resort.
If it weren't for the passfolk, Beast would collapse under it's massivity.  

Eat your heart out Beast Badge of Honor wannabes !  

oh and Les Otten shoulda' known better.
Traitor K'ton lift Mechanics make lousy Governors.

Where is Ottawa anyway? Isn't that hockey territory?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 12, 2012)

I would really like to go Sunday as well even if it's just Rime I'd love to get the season off to the earliest start I can remember.

They'll easily be able to blast Rime with plenty of snow to keep it fresh all weekend but it's probably more a matter of lift congestion and trail congestion. Don't underestimate the number of skiers who will jump at the chance to grab early lift-served turns on one little trail that can't be more than 350 vertical feet.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like the beast is making a comeback!


----------



## jaybird (Oct 12, 2012)

Dude it's a whopping 600 vertical.
Got anything better at 10 am tomoro? 
Try some different grapes.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 12, 2012)

I really gotta hand it to K, the new owners are really trying to turn it around since the disastrous tenure with ASC. Now if they went ahead and lowered their trail count by removing some of their BS trails I'd have a lot more respect.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is Ski Mad World first ski chatter of the 2012-2013 ski season. After my commentary, I've included a table that K lovers and haters will probably appreciate, the Killington opening and closing dates since 1966-67. 

As you can see, I'm happy...but just slightly disappointed that I won't be skiing this weekend (it would be hard, I have to work on my roof).

October turns at Killington are back…for its pass and card holders only!!!
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...-are-back-for-its-pass-and-card-holders-only/


----------



## mlkrgr (Oct 12, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Well 99% of us can't even show up and buy a lift ticket and ski. First day for passholder is cool...the whole weekend is lame. It would be like MRG having shareholders day, but remaining close for the public. Yes, there is a shareholder day at MRG and everyone can ski on that day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that K is spinning and happy there are giving it to it customer (Heaven knows they suffered a lot and deserve it), but keeping other customer like myself from skiing there this weekend is lame. No, I will never buy a season pass as I live 300 miles away...but I've driven (from Montreal at the time) and skied at every June 1st Slalom ever held on Superstar from 1992 to 1997.



Good to see K is taking care of their loyal customers. What's the issue with buying one of their express cards? It's $25 to ski during this Saturday; my take is go a few times more beyond that and it's worthwhile. Some of us do have access to better deals though (such as bus ride and lift ticket package priced in the ballpark to $10 less than a walk up lift ticket for those of us that live by a bus pick up in the Boston area but then again it's not available for times like this) so you just have to judge whether parting with the $88 plus $25 for the day to get discounts on a future trip is worth it to you. They don't have that much competition this early in the season; not a bad way to build some loyalty while controlling crowds and they probably wasn't able to get the full labor required to handle putting day ticket people on the mountain along with the people who will show up.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

jaybird said:


> Exclusive Club for a day or two ... no gapers.
> What's not to like?
> 
> Passholders are the life blood of the resort.
> If it weren't for the passfolk, Beast would collapse under it's massivity.



If it was only passholders, Killington wouldn't get any extra cash they did at the extremities of the ski season back in the 1980s and 1990s. I skied and bought tickets almost 50 times lifetime (only 2-3 times in the last 12 years), mostly in November, May and June. I was far from the only one going it.



jaybird said:


> Where is Ottawa anyway? Isn't that hockey territory?



Its where some 12-month a year skiers lives. Don't know many gapers that do that.


----------



## MadPatSki (Oct 12, 2012)

mlkrgr said:


> What's the issue with buying one of their express cards?



Not an issue for some of us. 300 miles and I would have to drive across the border and through Northern Vermont to finally get to Killington. That logic doesn't make sense for 4-months of the ski season, besides the point that I'm committed to ski locally (ie. 30 minutes away) with two kids in a race program. If K would get back to their old season, maybe, but I'll wait and see.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 12, 2012)

I frankly don't much care about other areas opening and closing dates.
What matters to many is opening day. Once summer is done, the hill beckons.
Any season with above average natural snow ranks very high in my memory.
Once May arrives, there's way more options than there used to be. 

There's value in what the new K management is displaying. That will pay dividends.
Beast was lost in the woods last few years. Has found it's compass. Beware !

No BS trail count tomoro at 10 am. Only 1 NE trail will be open and lift served.
We'll be paving that shmoo with anticipation of a great season. Think Snow !


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2012)

They're not open until skiersleft says they're open.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 13, 2012)

I got Monday and Thursday free this week. Anyone gonna be spinning???


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Good move allowing season/express pass holders only. They are charging express pass holders $25 so they are selling tickets. If they were to sell tickets to the general public what would they charge? I'd think $35-$40 the most for only one trail, lets make it $50 for the sake of express pass holders paying $25. Don't forget there are a boat load of early season 2 for 1 tickets circulating. Heck if you didn't have a 2 for 1 already you could still get one on line right now & print it out (see skiing on the cheap thread). The place would likely be a mob scene that couldn't be handled by one trail & one narrow stairway. 

On one hand they are getting great publicity & creating good will with their pass holders opening up tomorrow but at the same time seem to be alienating others. I'm not sure how that will work out in the long run. I think they're doing the right thing. Give them some time to open up more terrain & lifts before allowing the masses in. By the time they do other areas will have opened alleviating the stress of only one area/one trail for the whole NE to ski.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the ultimate pass holder appreciation party!!! You K skiers deserve this big time, have fun.

I do think it will still be a full on shitshow, maybe more tolerable though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Now if they went ahead and lowered their trail count by removing some of their BS trails I'd have a lot more respect.


I thought the same thing at one time but it actually does make sense for them to name some trails upper, middle & lower. Often they only open one section of a trail at a time. If they were to list a trail not broken up into sections as open you would think the whole trail is open but that is often not the case & would be misleading. It allows them to give a more accurate trail report & us a better understanding of exactly what is open.


----------



## Rogman (Oct 13, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I thought the same thing at one time but it actually does make sense for them to name some trails upper, middle & lower. Often they only open one section of a trail at a time. If they were to list a trail not broken up into sections as open you would think the whole trail is open but that is often not the case & would be misleading. It allows them to give a more accurate trail report & us a better understanding of exactly what is open.


Last few years Killington early season has been very good about reporting trail counts. Typically you'd see a report that says "ten trails open, skis like four." They also report acreage open, and in fact, the trail count once 150, is down a bit to something like 142.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> They'll easily be able to blast Rime with plenty of snow to keep it fresh all weekend but it's probably more a matter of lift congestion and trail congestion.


Not an issue at all. That happened when they opened last year: long lift lines for a single trail. Congestion is synonymous with Killington early season, demand always exceeds availability on weekends in October.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 13, 2012)

Kuddos to K!! I can't wait to see the first ski pictures from today!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I don't know...does it really count if its an exclusive passholders event where non-passholders can't buy a ticket and ski??? Just saying...





andyzee said:


> When Sunday river opens for a weekend and then closes for a week, does it really count?





deadheadskier said:


> They're not open until skiersleft says they're open.



By the criteria set out by one of K's biggest fans two weeks ago or so, this would not count!  :lol:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 13, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> By the criteria set out by one of K's biggest fans two weeks ago or so, this would not count!  :lol:



If K opens before Sunday River today, they opened before SR regardless of whether they close on Sunday. However, if they close Sunday or today - and given the forecast I assume they will - they cannot claim the days in between when they close and whenever they open again as days towards their longest season claim. Thus spoke Skiersleft.

And Mister Moose's silence is more deafening than ever. I'm waiting for you to admit defeat at the hands of the all mighty Weather God also known as Skiersleft.


----------



## marcski (Oct 13, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Kuddos to K!! I can't wait to see the first ski pictures from today!



My thoughts exactly.  On both accounts.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> If K opens before Sunday River today, they opened before SR regardless of whether they close on Sunday. However, if they close Sunday or today - and given the forecast I assume they will - they cannot claim the days in between when they close and whenever they open again as days towards their longest season claim. Thus spoke Skiersleft.


I appreciate your internal consistency in incorrectly referring to longest season when actually meaning highest total days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> If K opens before Sunday River today, they opened before SR regardless of whether they close on Sunday. However, if they close Sunday or today - and given the forecast I assume they will - they cannot claim the days in between when they close and whenever they open again as days towards their longest season claim. Thus spoke Skiersleft.
> 
> And Mister Moose's silence is more deafening than ever. I'm waiting for you to admit defeat at the hands of the all mighty Weather God also known as Skiersleft.



Yes, but if Sunday River was doing this, you'd be singing a different tune my friend.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 13, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I appreciate your internal consistency in incorrectly referring to longest season when actually meaning highest total days.



I've always believed that being right is overrated. It's consistency that counts. Turns out, however, that I'm both right and consisten in this matter. Consistently right I would say! :grin:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 13, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, but if Sunday River was doing this, you'd be singing a different tune my friend.



Of course not, mon ami. Riv just said it. If there's something I am, it's consistent!


----------



## jaybird (Oct 13, 2012)

Tisk Tisk ... how are the conditions in Utah today?
We hear it's kinda dry out there right now ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2012)

jaybird said:


> Tisk Tisk ... how are the conditions in Utah today?
> We hear it's kinda dry out there right now ...



You hear wrong.  I was at Brian Head yesterday and they had just received 4-5 inches.  The snowcam at Snowbird shows 4 inches of new snow.  Life is good man.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 13, 2012)

stilll...gonna need 4-5 feet to make it real.
Buddies in JH are done fighting forest fires.
Snow King almost got wiped out.
You'll get yours .. make a Ullr offering :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2012)

K wins, whatever that really means.

And in my opinion making these very early turns a season pass holder or express passholder only event is pure genius.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2012)

So who went?  How was it?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 13, 2012)

How many trails does K really have? I've heard 200 many times but I think that is including Pico. Is it like 142?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> How many trails does K really have? I've heard 200 many times but I think that is including Pico. Is it like 142?





200 fully opened sounds correct, take it that trail might be divided 3 or 4 times from upper, middle, lower.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 13, 2012)

Best Conditions of the season !
ROTD = Rime :smash:

There a ~140 trails on the map.
However, there are way more descents than that.
With cell phones, rescues are much easier :wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2012)

jaybird said:


> Best Conditions of the season !
> ROTD = Rime :smash:
> 
> There a ~140 trails on the map.
> ...





Glad you had some great times today, seem like last time I skiied at Killington in 2004 they had closer too 200 trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Glad you had some great times today, seem like last time I skiied at Killington in 2004 they had closer too 200 trails.



I don't think he went......


----------



## Gilligan (Oct 13, 2012)

jaybird said:


> Best Conditions of the season !
> ROTD = Rime :smash:
> 
> There a ~140 trails on the map.
> ...



Jaybird, your prose has a familiar ring to it.:wink:

140 trails is cheating, but almost everybody cheats with their trail counts. All I know is Killington skis bigger to me than any other mountain in the East -- including the 'Loaf. Especially today!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2012)

Am I missing something here in terms of this?   It's just a marketing ploy.  I imagine this means they'll also be the "last to close" this year (like old times) in June on one slushy trail.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I missing something here in terms of this?   It's just a marketing ploy.  I imagine this means they'll also be the "last to close" this year (like old times) in June on one slushy trail.



Of course it's a marketing ploy. That's most of the point for both ends of the season.


----------



## Gilligan (Oct 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I missing something here in terms of this?   It's just a marketing ploy.  I imagine this means they'll also be the "last to close" this year (like old times) in June on one slushy trail.


There is a heck of a lot of marketing to it, but it is not _just_ a marketing ploy. I bet that those that got out there today did not feel duped or taken advantage of. Yes it is great marketing for Killington, but it is also great for the skiers.

And that is exactly the point that so many of us have been trying to make on these forums. Early and late season skiing creates a lot of positive marketing hype -- it is not just about selling day passes or beers for those individual days. I really hope K goes for a similar, extended marketing ploy this Spring, too!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I missing something here in terms of this?   It's just a marketing ploy.  I imagine this means they'll also be the "last to close" this year (like old times) in June on one slushy trail.



And I hope to be there in June. Was never into 1st opening but I do love my spring skiing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 13, 2012)

Even when K was open early season last year with around 30-40 trails for quite a while it still skied like a good sized area.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Shhhh GISilligan, these people know not what they missed !:-D


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 14, 2012)

Killington skis bigger than any mountain in the East. That's beyond dispute. It has more miles of trails than any other resort by a good margin. Also, more importantly, it has a lot of "horizontal", which allows for a lot of exploring. Ultimately, that is a key ingredient to make a ski area ski big.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll take the one "slushy" trail in spring over not skiing.
In fact, many of my favorite days ever at K were on Stupidstar in May and June.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Interestingly, the horizontal is what 'puts-off' many 1st timers. Seen lots of puzzled looks on faces while they try to decipher a trail map. As SL knows, some of that horizontal has led to many shuttle rides back to 'civilization' for wayward explorers. While all this is happening, those that are acclimated are generally racking up impressive vertical, quietly and earnestly.
Diversity is one of Killington's biggest strengths. They are missing is a casino ... that would surely up the ante :flag:


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Killington eliminated a lot of the horizontal skiing when they closed  the crossover trail. That was the main boulevard many used to take off  the summit that was often conjested on busy days. If you know the mountain & how to ski it you can avoid most of the horizontal skiing. One advantage of the horizontal skiing is that you can make it from the top of the north ridge chair or K-1 over to the base of either Bear or Skyeship in one run if that's what you want to do.

Yes the mountain ski's big & offers a lot of diversity. I don't think there is any other mountain in the east that I could ski with a season pass & not get tired of skiing the same terrain & lifts over & over & over year after year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

Personally,  I think diversity is a weakness at Killington.  Great place for the expert skier, nice beginner terrain in Snowshed and on Ramshead, but very little interesting terrain for intermediate skiers and riders.  The cruising terrain they offer tends to be uber wide boulevards completely lacking in character. The bumps and trees are great at K, but when it's a hard pack Eastern ski day, Killington wouldn't even crack my top ten of places I'd like to be during those conditions.  Pico next door is actually better on those types of days IMO.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Pico is great if you like to ski 49'er & KA all day. Not much else open usually. Don't get me wrong I do like Pico when they have good snow. Summit glades is one of my favorite trails in the east but without snow it's seldom open or worth it. On a powder day Pico is awesome & holds fresh lines a lot longer than K does. I also like the vibe at Pico much better than K which is the reason why I hope they never connect the two areas.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> ...but when it's a hard pack Eastern ski day, Killington wouldn't even crack my top ten of places I'd like to be during those conditions.  Pico next door is actually better on those types of days IMO.



OK.. and your 'top 10' eastern resorts on a day you describe above would be...?

Intermediate terrain abounds at Killington. Look closely, some Blacks are Navy Blue.
Keep in mind, trail markings are relative to the scale of difficulty at a particular resort.
'Riders' can comment at will on the options they have at K, albeit much to skiers chagrin.
How diversity can be characterized as a resort's weakness defies logic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm with you on my hope that the interconnect never happens.  Though it's my understanding that the terrain between the two areas would fill in the gap of terrain type that Killington currently lacks.

Personally, I'd rather lap KA, Pike, 49'er, Sunset etc on a hard pack day than say Superstar, Skylark and Bittersweet.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

jaybird said:


> 'Riders' can comment at will on the options they have at K, albeit much to skiers chagrin.



What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Personally,  I think diversity is a weakness at Killington.  Great place for the expert skier, nice beginner terrain in Snowshed and on Ramshead, but very little interesting terrain for intermediate skiers and riders.  The cruising terrain they offer tends to be uber wide boulevards completely lacking in character. The bumps and trees are great at K, but when it's a hard pack Eastern ski day, Killington wouldn't even crack my top ten of places I'd like to be during those conditions.  Pico next door is actually better on those types of days IMO.


Not sure I agree with that assessment. While I wouldn't put Killington in my top 10 for cruising, it does do quite well for itself. Much of Snowdon is good for crusing and Skye Peak has cruising too. It isn't terrible, not great either. But I wouldn't put Pico above what Killington offers. Everything off the Golden Express Quad is easy and flat even though a lot of it is Blue Square rating. Summit Express has only three or four crusers depending on what is groomed and all of those trails flatten out near the bottom as they approach the Express Quad base. Pico is a funky area to me... it has a little bit of everything and it does those little things really well but not a lot of any specific item to make it really shine in any specific area, except being a great area for lesser known, inexpensive, yet 2k+ gain skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

jaybird said:


> OK.. and your 'top 10' eastern resorts on a day you describe above would be...?
> 
> Intermediate terrain abounds at Killington. Look closely, some Blacks are Navy Blue.
> Keep in mind, trail markings are relative to the scale of difficulty at a particular resort.
> ...



I've been skiing Killington since the mid-80s.  I've probably got 100 days in skiing there over my lifetime.  I'm well aware of what is available. 

Lack of diversity is what I said was their weakness.  

Maybe the list isn't ten mountains, but on a hard pack day when the trees and bumps aren't in play, I'd rather being skiing at Stowe, Sugarbush, Burke, Stratton, Okemo, Pico, Cannon, Wildcat, Sugarloaf or Sunday River.   Killington has a lot of great attributes, but their cruising terrain offering isn't one of them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Not sure I agree with that assessment. While I wouldn't put Killington in my top 10 for cruising, it does do quite well for itself. Much of Snowdon is good for crusing and Skye Peak has cruising too. It isn't terrible, not great either. But I wouldn't put Pico above what Killington offers. Everything off the Golden Express Quad is easy and flat even though a lot of it is Blue Square rating. Summit Express has only three or four crusers depending on what is groomed and all of those trails flatten out near the bottom as they approach the Express Quad base. Pico is a funky area to me... it has a little bit of everything and it does those little things really well but not a lot of any specific item to make it really shine in any specific area, except being a great area for lesser known, inexpensive, yet 2k+ gain skiing.



I find the cruising terrain on Snowdon to be pretty awful honestly.  Highline is great, but it's often closed for racing.  The top third and bottom third of Snowdon is flat as a pancake leaving what Mouse Trap in the middle that's worth skiing?

Skye Peak and the Needles Eye area offer some decent terrain, but I don't find the trails in there as fun as Upper KA by any stretch.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Personally, I'd rather lap KA, Pike, 49'er, Sunset etc on a hard pack day than say Superstar, Skylark and Bittersweet.


Problem is Pike & Sunset are rarely open. Pike hasn't seen snow making in a couple of years & I'm not sure but I think Sunset doesn't even have snow making on it. When was the last time you saw them blow snow on Giant Killer? I know it has snow making but for the life of me I can't remember the last time they used it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't recall last time they blew on Upper Giant Killer.  I didn't make it to Pico last year, but did the year prior.  All of the trails off the summit were open on one of those days, though Pike only had about 50% coverage on the top portion of the trail.   Hopefully the new GM at K makes a stronger commitment to making snow over at Pico.  It's a great asset that isn't properly utilized.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 14, 2012)

My point is that Pico doesn't have much to offer. Maybe they have two or three quality cruising trails, it isn't much to write home about even if you would prefer that over Killington's offerings. Killington has more cruising terrain even if it isn't better terrain. But in either case, Pico doesn't have much to offer in this realm for quantity. Neither are good cruising mountains but I don't think Pico has a huge edge... better quality in having narrower trails with more bends, less quantity. Pretty meh overall compared to the better cruising mountains like Stowe, Burke, Stratton, Okemo, Sunday River, Loon, etc.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I find the cruising terrain on Snowdon to be pretty awful honestly.  Highline is great, but it's often closed for racing.  The top third and bottom third of Snowdon is flat as a pancake leaving what Mouse Trap in the middle that's worth skiing?
> 
> Skye Peak and the Needles Eye area offer some decent terrain, but I don't find the trails in there as fun as Upper KA by any stretch.


I wouldn't exactly call North Star or Great Bear flat off the upper portion of Snowdon. I wouldn't call Highline a cruiser either as it has some pretty good pitch along with Conclusion alongside of it on the lower section of Snowdon. Snowdon also has some of the best glades on the mountain with Low Rider, Patsy's, The Throne & Chop Chop all accessible off the lift. Don't forget Royal Flush either, one of the better trails on the mountain when it has snow. I don't agree with your assessment of Snowdon at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I wouldn't exactly call North Star or Great Bear flat off the upper portion of Snowdon. I wouldn't call Highline a cruiser either as it has some pretty good pitch along with Conclusion alongside of it on the lower section of Snowdon. Snowdon also has some of the best glades on the mountain with Low Rider, Patsy's, The Throne & Chop Chop all accessible off the lift. Don't forget Royal Flush either, one of the better trails on the mountain when it has snow. I don't agree with your assessment of Snowdon at all.



I very much like the trees on Snowdon.  Royal Flush and Conclusion are two of my favorite trails on the mountain, when they have bumps.  I can't say I've had the pleasure of skiing either with good groomed conditions.  I always considered Royal to be more of a Canyon area trail even though it comes off of Snowdon.   Would you consider the cruising terrain on Snowdon as good as what's on Skye?  Not even close.  That's my point.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I very much like the trees on Snowdon.  Royal Flush and Conclusion are two of my favorite trails on the mountain, when they have bumps.  I can't say I've had the pleasure of skiing either with good groomed conditions.  I always considered Royal to be more of a Canyon area trail even though it comes off of Snowdon.   Would you consider the cruising terrain on Snowdon as good as what's on Skye?  Not even close.  That's my point.


Actually I've had the pleasure of skiing Royal Flush groomed. I don't think they groomed it at all last year but they did a couple of times the year before. I know I skied Conclusion groomed last year as well as many times in years past. They've also been grooming North Star & Great Bear on occasion. The cruising off Snowdon isn't the best but they do have it. I also wouldn't say Skye Peak has the best cruising on the mountain either. Sections off Skye aren't exactly cruisers having pretty good pitch but they do have ways down to avoid those sections. I think areas off Needles Eye chair, Superstar chair & that something Brook chair (can't remember the name) has the best cruising terrain K has to offer. Taken all together I think K has a pretty good amount of cruising terrain. I'll admit it may be hard to find for the occasional K skier but it is there if you know the mountain. And why would you say Royal Flush is part of the Canyon area when the trail comes off Snowdon Mountain. Yes it dumps into the Canyon but doesn't start there.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd include Royal Flush as part of Canyon area. That is the trail pod you need to ski to lap that run so I would include it with Canyon. You could lap Royal Flush from the Snowdon lifts but that wouldn't make sense to me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I'd include Royal Flush as part of Canyon area. That is the trail pod you need to ski to lap that run so I would include it with Canyon. You could lap Royal Flush from the Snowdon lifts but that wouldn't make sense to me.


Well if you wanted to lap Conclusion, Highline, or Chop Chop you wouldn't be able to get to the Canyon chair. All those trails come off the same ridge off Snowdon as Royal Flush so why would they be part of Snowdon & Royal Flush not? Don't forget Snowdon also has the triple chair not just the quad which makes lapping those runs off Snowdon easier. I know it only runs on weekends but it is there. Besides the Canyon chair only runs a couple of days during the week also so you'd have to go to Snowdon anyway if you wanted to lap those trails.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

Because Royal Flush ends at the Canyon Chair and Conclusion and Highline end at the Snowdon Triple?

If you wanted to lap Royal, what lift would you take?  I know I take the Canyon lift.  I don't continue down Cascade runout to the Triple.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Because Royal Flush ends at the Canyon Chair and Conclusion and Highline end at the Snowdon Triple?
> 
> If you wanted to lap Royal, what lift would you take?  I know I take the Canyon lift.  I don't continue down Cascade runout to the Triple.


I know that on Mon, Wed & Fri. (i think that's the schedule) the Canyon chair isn't running. How would you lap those trails then? Yes if the Canyon chair is running it's easier to access Royal but that often isn't the case. And to lap the other trails in the Canyon you wouldn't use the Snowdon chair then North Ridge, you'd use K-1. But if you wanted to lap Royal Flush the Snowdon chair is the way to go.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I know that on Mon, Wed & Fri. (i think that's the schedule) the Canyon chair isn't running. How would you lap those trail then? Yes if the Canyon chair is running it's easier but that often isn't the case.




Most people don't because they're working, lol    If I wanted lap Royal Flush mid week I would use the K-1. Fck the Snowdon Quad.

Royal Flush is part of the Canyon in my book due to where it ends - I know it starts at the Snowdon Triple though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

Fair enough.  I haven't skied K much during the midweek in recent years.  Do they run the Snowdon Triple or Quad primarily during the week?  As it would obviously make more sense to lap Royal off the K1 than the Snowdon Quad.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Problem is Pike & Sunset are rarely open. Pike hasn't seen snow making in a couple of years & I'm not sure but I think Sunset doesn't even have snow making on it. When was the last time you saw them blow snow on Giant Killer? I know it has snow making but for the life of me I can't remember the last time they used it.



Pike and Upper Sunset see snowmaking every year (not counting last year, but who counts that anyway).

Upper Giant has been many years. I wouldn't be surprised if the equipment works anymore.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> What in the world are you talking about?



There are more boarding options at Killington for riders of all ability than nearly any other eastern venue.
 Plenty of diversity for all.
The word chagrin may have been badly chosen ... what I'm getting at involves the effort Beast invested (with Burton, Dew and others) to solidify K as a boarder destination and the resulting envy of many skiers who are not capable of fully utilizing board park features.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

All I know is that at the top of the Snowdon chairs there are signs pointing to Royal Flush. There are no such signs at the top of K-1 or the Canyon chair. Yeah it sucks working & not being able to ski weekdays but I guess someone has to do it.;-)


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

jaybird said:


> There are more boarding options at Killington for riders of all ability than nearly any other eastern venue.
> Plenty of diversity for all.
> The word chagrin may have been badly chosen ... what I'm getting at involves the effort Beast invested (with Burton, Dew and others) to solidify K as a boarder destination and the resulting envy of many skiers who are not capable of fully utilizing board park features.


Yeah it's all about the parks man.lol


----------



## jaybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the serpentine granite in Stash.
Source of countless new board purchases.
Local shops increased P-tex usage by 100% first year.
Landing one of those Dreammaker elements make me feel 20 again.

Yes LOL !


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Fair enough.  I haven't skied K much during the midweek in recent years.  Do they run the Snowdon Triple or Quad primarily during the week?  As it would obviously make more sense to lap Royal off the K1 than the Snowdon Quad.


They run the quad during the week & personally I'd rather ride the Snowdon quad & enjoy the fresh air & scenery than get into a fiberglass box smelling everyone else's bad breath. But that's just me.

Actually I ride K-1 as little as possible since most of the mountain is still accessable using the chairs. Yes it takes more time but that's OK with me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Pike and Upper Sunset see snowmaking every year (not counting last year, but who counts that anyway).
> 
> Upper Giant has been many years. I wouldn't be surprised if the equipment works anymore.


Does Sunset even have snowmaking? I'm not sure it does. I know they were doing a lot of work running new lines to the antena's on top of Pico this summer. Rumor had it that the snowmaking pipe on upper Pike had a hole in it so that's why it wasn't used last season. Hopefully while they had the equipment up there they fixed the pipe on Pike along with any repairs needed to the snowmaking on Giant Killer. It would be sweet if Pico could get those trails back on line.


----------



## Gilligan (Oct 14, 2012)

jaybird said:


> There are more boarding options at Killington for riders of all ability than nearly any other eastern venue.
> Plenty of diversity for all.
> The word chagrin may have been badly chosen ... what I'm getting at involves the effort Beast invested (with Burton, Dew and others) to solidify K as a boarder destination and the resulting envy of many skiers who are not capable of fully utilizing board park features.


Please do not confuse envy with disdain. :lol:


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I wouldn't exactly call North Star or Great Bear flat off the upper portion of Snowdon.



That's not generally cruising terrain. It's natural snow, and they usually leave it bumped. It certainly does occasionally get groomed (especially after an ice storm), but it's not typically available for cruising.



> I wouldn't call Highline a cruiser either as it has some pretty good pitch along with Conclusion alongside of it on the lower section of Snowdon. Snowdon also has some of the best glades on the mountain with Low Rider, Patsy's, The Throne & Chop Chop all accessible off the lift. Don't forget Royal Flush either, one of the better trails on the mountain when it has snow. I don't agree with your assessment of Snowdon at all.



Again, Highline is the only one of these trails which sees regular grooming generally. You can't cruise on moguls.



steamboat1 said:


> Does Sunset even have snowmaking? I'm not sure it does.



Upper does according to the trail map. But I have no clue if there are pipes or if that just means they can drag hoses. Regardless, I haven't seen it used anytime recently that I remember.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> They run the quad during the week & personally I'd rather ride the Snowdon quad & enjoy the fresh air & scenery than get into a fiberglass box smelling everyone else's bad breath. But that's just me.
> 
> Actually I ride K-1 as little as possible since most of the mountain is still accessable using the chairs. Yes it takes more time but that's OK with me.



You'd rather go down Cascade Runout and after which hoof it all the way over to the Quad than take the Gondola that's right there?  Seriously?


----------



## jaybird (Oct 14, 2012)

Fwiw...Royal Flush ain't worth lapping unless there's major dumpage.

As indicated previously, abundant fresh air has a redeeming quality.
 and ... many are not be inclined to 'click and carry'.
Gestapo ran the Gondi last season. 'Ist das your papers?'


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 14, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Please do not confuse envy with disdain. :lol:



Pretty much; but on a serious note aren't a great many of the snowboard set switching back to skiing because you can actually do many more park tricks with increased diversity on skis than on snowboard?   

That seemed to be a theme more than a few were pounding home last X-games, and given the growing popularity of "Park"  would help in part explain the increase in ski sales and decrease in snowboard sales over the last few years.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 14, 2012)

jaybird said:


> Fwiw...Royal Flush ain't worth lapping unless there's major dumpage.



IF it has enough base to not be picking between the rocks, it's good. South facing, so it's rarely a sheet of ice and is usually nice moguls.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 14, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Does Sunset even have snowmaking? I'm not sure it does. I know they were doing a lot of work running new lines to the antena's on top of Pico this summer. Rumor had it that the snowmaking pipe on upper Pike had a hole in it so that's why it wasn't used last season. Hopefully while they had the equipment up there they fixed the pipe on Pike along with any repairs needed to the snowmaking on Giant Killer. It would be sweet if Pico could get those trails back on line.





Yes, hydrants on skier's left on the upper section. KA also has hydrants skier's left top to bottom. As I said they usually make snow on these runs... I believe the pipes on Upper Pike were replaced '09/10 with new hydrants. I think they didn't make snow on any of these runs last year because it would have been a waste of time given weather.


----------



## SKIVT2 (Oct 14, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Yes, hydrants on skier's left on the upper section. KA also has hydrants skier's left top to bottom. As I said they usually make snow on these runs... I believe the pipes on Upper Pike were replaced '09/10 with new hydrants. I think they didn't make snow on any of these runs last year because it would have been a waste of time given weather.


The problem last year was an air pipe.  There was a major leak on Upper Pike. You could hear it loud every time they tried to make snow up there.  It was sad.  They spent a whole day setting guns up Pike with snow mobiles dragging hoses and guns.  Then when they fired it up the pipe was broke.  Two days later we watched them drag everything back down the hill without making snow.  That was late December.  It was the death knell for Pico's season last year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> You'd rather go down Cascade Runout and after which hoof it all the way over to the Quad than take the Gondola that's right there?  Seriously?



Let me put it to you this way. If you were describing to someone how to find Royal Flush would you tell them it's off the top of the North Ridge chair or just past the bottom of the North Ridge chair? Both the North Ridge chair & Canyon chair terminate at pretty much the same place. How can a trail be off one of those chairs but past the bottom of the other. Royal Flush is off Snowdon Mountain not Killington Peak. Yes you can ski to it from the Canyon or North Ridge chairs but I can also ski to Ovation or Superstar in just about the same time using those lifts as getting to Royal Flush. Is Superstar part of the Canyon?

This conversation started about your claim of Snowdon being flat on top & flat on the bottom, not about what was the fastest way of getting there. I disclaimed that with mentioning Northstar & Great Bear off the top of the mountain. Neither a very steep trail but neither is what I'd call flat either (not to mention the glades). Actually both Great Bear & North Star would be excellent *intermediate *cruising trails with adequate snow coverage & grooming. I hope that doesn't happen on a regular basis, I like them the way they are. Then we get to the bottom of Snowdon which again you claimed was flat. I disclaim that again mentioning trails such as Conclusion, Highline (which you claimed to be a cruiser) & Royal Flush which just happens to be right off the top of the Snowdon chair (again not to mention the glades). The disagreement was about which area Royal Flush was off of, not what was the fastest way of getting there. I'll repeat, Royal Flush is off Snowdon Mountain.

And yes I'd rather cruise over & ride the Snowdon quad up than take K-1 when those are the only 2 options available & I plan on going down Royal Flush or even East Fall for that matter the next run. If the Canyon chair is running it's another story but I'd still have to ski down & over to Royal flush (or East Fall). If I take either of the Snowdon lift's Royal Flush & East Fall are right there off the top of the lift (not at the bottom). Neither trail is off the top of the Canyon chair or North Ridge chair which are on Killington Peak but are off the top of the Snowdon chair at the top of Snowdon Mountain.. Sheesh!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2012)

woah buddy.  put down the espresso.

I'm not the only one in this thread who considers Royal Flush more of a Canyon trail than a Snowdon trail.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> woah buddy.  put down the espresso.
> 
> I'm not the only one in this thread who considers Royal Flush more of a Canyon trail than a Snowdon trail.


And 2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Gilligan (Oct 15, 2012)

I have found that many real Killington skiers truly love Snowdon in a way that the occasional K skier just cannot understand.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a special place in my heart for Snowdon; and Chute in particular, as it's the last trail I ever skied with my father before he passed away from Lou Gherig's disease. 

We went skiing at Killington in the winter of 2005 / 2006 (actually; that was my last time there, I think). At that point his health had been failing him for a little while and he didn't have the strength he used to have, so his usual aggressive ski style was gone at that point, but he still loved skiing so we stuck to blue cruisers for the day instead of the woods and Outer Limits where he normally would have been. 

I'll never forget making those turns with him and Ski Stef down Chute. He had a huge ear to ear grin on his face.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> I really gotta hand it to K, the new owners are really trying to turn it around since the disastrous tenure with ASC. Now if they went ahead and lowered their trail count by removing some of their BS trails I'd have a lot more respect.



What would you remove, praytell?


----------



## jaybird (Oct 15, 2012)

oakapple said:


> What would you remove, praytell?



Good Point !

Like ... if they called it 90 trails or 107 trails total, would that change anything?
Some of K's 3 section divided trails are longer than other mountains full single trails.

Ditch the trail map and try exploring the terrain ... you'll find it way more fun.
There's a lift out of most anywhere you end up... and shuttles run all day !
Although, ending at Wheelerville Road can be challenging without proper gear.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 15, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Please do not confuse envy with disdain. :lol:



Or just not giving a crap
:flame:


----------



## gostan (Oct 15, 2012)

*Rime Trail @ Killington Opening Day October 13, 2012*

Found this on NECN.  Nice aerial pic.


----------



## Big Game (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick said:


> I have a special place in my heart for Snowdon; and Chute in particular, as it's the last trail I ever skied with my father before he passed away from Lou Gherig's disease.
> 
> We went skiing at Killington in the winter of 2005 / 2006 (actually; that was my last time there, I think). At that point his health had been failing him for a little while and he didn't have the strength he used to have, so his usual aggressive ski style was gone at that point, but he still loved skiing so we stuck to blue cruisers for the day instead of the woods and Outer Limits where he normally would have been.
> 
> I'll never forget making those turns with him and Ski Stef down Chute. He had a huge ear to ear grin on his face.



Post reads like Hemingway. Nice share.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 15, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> I have found that many real Killington skiers truly love Snowdon in a way that the occasional K skier just cannot understand.



I get to K about 5x a year which is occasional, but I love that part of the mountain, especially after a snowfall. One of the few places at K with good flow.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 15, 2012)

Best flow at Killington is under the yellow umbrellas :beer:


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 15, 2012)

Spin that picture 90 degrees to the north/east and it looks like the K Peak Double back in the day. Just enough snow to open.  Very nice.


----------



## poconovfr (Oct 15, 2012)

Man,anybody remember when Peak used to get open the first day in October.......tickets were usually 15 bucks and things would be bumped up by the afternoon.....tossing on some 4M's and ripping till your quads would take no more mid-station launches to the top......and you'd get a free ticket for midweek in season day and a tee. Ah those were good days.Calling hourly and waiting for the "word". Five hour run on the drop of a dime.......dam I miss those days.


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 15, 2012)

poconovfr said:


> Man,anybody remember when Peak used to get open the first day in October.......tickets were usually 15 bucks and things would be bumped up by the afternoon.....tossing on some 4M's and ripping till your quads would take no more mid-station launches to the top......and you'd get a free ticket for midweek in season day and a tee. Ah those were good days.Calling hourly and waiting for the "word". Five hour run on the drop of a dime.......dam I miss those days.



raises hand.. that's me on the 4m's
I got in trouble with my parents for too many long distance calls to 802-422-3261


----------



## poconovfr (Oct 15, 2012)

LMFAO...........dooode you just gave me a warm fuzzy feeling........thanks.


----------



## poconovfr (Oct 15, 2012)

Man......how many world class bump skiers would be out that afternoon...it was always a good show.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> raises hand.. that's me on the 4m's
> I got in trouble with my parents for too many long distance calls to 802-422-3261



I see you were on equipment your parents bought as well seeing you chose the line with all the bare spots.


----------



## skiadikt (Oct 16, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> raises hand.. that's me on the 4m's
> I got in trouble with my parents for too many long distance calls to 802-422-3261



waitin for the word - yeah i remember hammering that number myself. good to see lots of old schoolers around.

lovin the new/old attitude. doin what many of us old guys have been asking for.


----------



## jaybird (Oct 21, 2012)

What a difference a week makes. 
Still couple patches of white on the Kcam.
... Summer Breeze, makes me feel fine...
Wont be long...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> raises hand.. that's me on the 4m's
> I got in trouble with my parents for too many long distance calls to 802-422-3261



wonder if that's Radio Ron on the chair?  :lol:

I had 4Ms back in the day as well and was there every October too when I was in High School.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 21, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> wonder if that's Radio Ron on the chair?  :lol:



I think it is!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Radio Ron at Kmart early May last year. I saw him at Jay the year before last. Bird man in the background, what a cast of characters.


----------

